# Bike rack for Rapido 7068f



## mojo1 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
I have a rapido 7068f and want to fix a fiamma bike rack. Its a rear lounge model and will be using a Fiamma carry-bike CL that fits under the rear window. any help with the best way to locate the fixing points.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Try giving the rear panel a wash and polish. In the right light you can pick out where the panel has the reinforcing blocks built in. On my van they are roughly 10" x 3".


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

There are no top of the bike rack fixing points below the window on your van these are locate above the window, and one bottom fixing point below. Will come back later today with the fixing point measurements when I have a moment to look them up.
A quick way to locate these points is to use a magnet! :wink:


----------



## mojo1 (May 1, 2005)

thanks for the quick replies. any further help appreciated. Will have to buy a magnet tomorrow!


----------

